# Looking to buy two TC-P65VT50's



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking to buy two Panasonic TC-P65VT50's. I see Panasonic is no longer offering an EPP discount on this model. Anyone know where I can find the best deal from an authorized Panasonic dealer on this item?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved this to our HDTV forum... I think it will get more views here.

Have you check with Robert at Value Electronics to see if he can make you a deal on a pair? He may have some in stock or may know how to source a couple on the cheap.

I am not sure what a good price would be, but Amazon has them from several vendors.


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Contact Robert at Value Electronics


----------

